# Question about filtering hash



## Slowlyburn (Feb 5, 2012)

So I don't have access to bubble bags but I was going to try the coffee filters from the ghetto hash thread... My filter clogs in about 10 seconds and has been holding water for about 3 hours now. And to boot all I put in was the water from when I was siphoning the top water out of my mix... lol I didn't even get to the tricome water yet... Anything else I can use or is this normal?


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 5, 2012)

coffee filters were not a good idea when making bubble. mostly used in making ISO, but i guess cheese cloth is better even for that.


----------



## Hick (Feb 6, 2012)

you got a place you can buy/find silk screen?
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=662792&postcount=16


----------



## Maximlis (Feb 6, 2012)

What is coffee filter and how can we use that?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2012)

Some use the permanent gold ones and not the paper kind. If I did not have bubble bags, I would suggest the link that Hick provided.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 6, 2012)

You can get bubble bags for really quite cheap on E-Bay.  Considering what you can get from trim material that we used to throw away, I found them a great investment.  I do not think that there is a real alternative other than silkscreen, which is what the bags use.  I have never found coffee filters to work for bubble hash....or anything but coffee.  I also use the gold mesh one for coffee, but it did not work for hash.  If you are going to grow regularly and have trim, IMO, you should get some bags.  I only use about 3 bags--there is no reason to go for an 8 bag set.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 6, 2012)

Ah I see I'm not a coffee drinker at all. All I ever seen was paper ones.


----------



## Slowlyburn (Feb 6, 2012)

Ya i'm not so sure I will be a regular grower... My wife isn't too happy with me even growing this first crop... She worries about me getting caught and going to jail. I really want to do it again but I will have to just wait and see how she feels about it. I'm sure you all know how it goes... If the wife isn't happy... lol


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

does she smoke? i jsut remind mine how much money we save by not buying smoke. she dont help with the grow or even the trim completly uninvoled other than smoking it. then i remind when does anybody even need to come in and look around or do repairs, not too often. if i was renting it would be a differnt story


----------



## Slowlyburn (Feb 7, 2012)

Naw she don't smoke... I only toke once every few months myself...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 10, 2012)

I simply do not feel safe making iso.  I am sure there are other like me.  I can see me running down the street on fire ala Richard Pryor.  I can make bubble hash quite quickly and with minimal mess.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 10, 2012)

iso is pretty safe, really not too much "vapor" i do use my oven fan when making but the plate i have it drying out on are in the same room that im lighing up bowls and such in. not much of a smell in the air either.

i know a guy that after he gets it onto a plate he lights it on fire to burn the alcohol away and no explosions and nobody runs away on fire  it was pretty scary seeing him do it the first time, i backed wayyy up lol. then i saw what happens and it was nothing. i still let mine air dry though, his a sticky mess aftwards, while mine scraps right up and sometimes a nice powder depending on how long i soaked / rewashed.

now BHO is something im very nervous about when making. cuase at a point your holding pretty much a bomb in your hands.


----------



## Hick (Feb 10, 2012)

I made iso for years...even had a still rigged up to recoup my iso and to purify it. once I sampled a good round of bubble, I gave all my iso equipment away.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2012)

Got to agree with Hick on this one. Bubble Hash is a lot better then Iso,imo

If it don't bubble it's not worth the trouble

:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2012)

Well I do have to say that I love my bubble hash.  But I am always open to something that might be better.  Nice to know that you guys like good bubble better.  I do better with water and ice than I do alcohol and heat.


----------



## my my (Feb 20, 2012)

my last run making Hash, i decided to try the DRY ICE method...
i used about 2 onces or so of trim, and had 6 grams of hash in less then 20 minutes time. no waiting on the trichs to sink.. i general had a lot of time in making bubble..
I'm sold on the dry ice method now..
 and i personally don' tlike the taste of iso hash...


----------

